# UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a convert!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, Falkor was going through such hysterics about getting his nails done, none of the tricks I collected seemed to make a difference. It didn't help that the very first two times I tried to do his nails I stupidly managed to quick him (insert "shooting oneself in the head with a hand gun smiley" here).

So many people swear by the dremel, I figured with two dogs to give manicures to, it would be worth my while, so I got one.

* <span style='font-size: 14pt'>OH MY GOSH!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! </span>* 

If there was such a thing as a dog-nail clipping/filing religious experience, I just had one!!! It was like Falkor _LIKED_ having his nails done!!! 

Now Keeta was a lot of work to getting her used to having her nails done, not being used to handling when I first got her, but with time and patience, I did get her to accept nail clipping without any fuss. Keeta didn't like the dremel as much, but by now she knows better than to struggle or give me a hard time. The problem with Keeta is that it has always been very hard to not quick her. Her nails are "hard to read" for lack of a better term. All she does when I quick her is give me a dirty look, so nothing too traumatic, but it still bothers me if it happens. Plus, it bleeds forever. No issues with bleeding nails with the dremel! I'm calmer knowing that I won't be causing her any inadvertent pain, and it is fast! All nails done in record time! 

The dremel: Worth Every Penny!!! Four month old drama queen puppy submits calmly!!! Watches operation with curiosity and interest! No traumatic fights, no extra vet expenses, plus, you don't have the negative association of the vet with getting held down and having nails clipped!








Yeah for whichever genius thought about this, and Yeah for all of you kind, experienced and helpful people that have shared their experiences and recomendations! 








HURRAY and THANKS~!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That's how we do it now and for sure it rocks.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And now you have the dremel, you'll find infinites uses for it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in my dog's puppy class they took the dremel and rubbed the pups all over with it. they turned it on and took the body of it and rubbed the pups all over with it. then they treated them while rubbing them with the dremel. while the puppy's were playing together they would rub them with the dremel. when it was feeding time we rubbed our puppy witht he dremel. when it was time do his nails there was no resistance to the dremel. now our boy is 15 months old and when it's nail time he'll sit and let you do the front paws. he'll lay down on either side so you can do the rear paws. we didn't wait untill it was nail time to use the dremel. we continued some of the methods they used in his puppy class. most of the time when we do our dog's nails we'll do the front paws one day and the rear paws the next day. it's easier on the dog that way. we also have a Grey Hound. she won't let us near her nails. we take her to the groomer and she just sits there with no fuss at all. the groomer can do her nails without a leash on her. i mean she just sits there so nicely.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Dremel rocks!!!! Glad you are a new convert.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad it worked well for you! We love the dremel around here as well


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*



> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> * <span style='font-size: 14pt'>OH MY GOSH!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! </span>*



Welcome to the club


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

what make/model did you purchase?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

http://www.greytalk.com/~jrosenberg/dremel/dremel.htm is the best site I know that explains what Dremel to purchase (cordless) and why, as well as how to use it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderwhat make/model did you purchase?


It is a MaxTech Rotary tool with storage case and 122 piece accesories (well, less, the tool itself and the case count in the "122 piece" count), so not technically a Dremel, which is a brand name. 

I don't know the first thing about dremels, just went to the local hardware store (I live out of town - smaller outlet of a large hardware store chain) and bought their middle-of-the-line model. I have seen on-line pet-grooming cordless dremels (made by Dremel) at a very good price - compared to my multi-piece kit, but a lot of times by the time I pay the exchange rate and shipping and customs charges, it is just easier and not that much more expensive to buy something locally. 

Catu, the kit and accessories is so cool! I was thinking that I will just HAVE to pick up a hobby where I can use all the cool stuff that came with it. Don't know what though . . . bone carving?







(Afraid that my projects would get eaten, haha!)

Funny thing was that after our walk last night, I noticed that Keeta's nails were still clicking on the pavement, so I re-dremeled them once we got home. Falkor came and lay down besides me as I was working on her, like he was waiting for his turn next. Too funny!


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

I've got a few questions about Dremel Tool for nails.
I've had one for years and I'm presuming that you would use the barrel shaped sander piece that slips over the rubber collet. What grit do you use? It would seem that the coarse grit would be the best as it would take the nail off quickly but with the drawback of overdoing it. These things can generate quite a bit of heat pretty fast if you used the finer grit. What RPM selection do you use? I've been tempted to try mine on Mack mainly to smooth up the clipper cuts which can remain jagged edged for a few days after clipping. We've been doing the foot inspection since day 1 so he stands for his clipping very nicely. Plus I have managed to avoid quicking him, so far. (knock on wood)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

Chris, the link that MaggieRoseLee has provided answers a lot of your questions. 

I actually figured a lot of that stuff out by the time I was doing my older dog's second nail. I had figured out that:

The slower speed works better. 
The Grinding stones work too slowly, and if I were to turn up the speed, it got too hot (it smelled of burnt nail material).

My kit came with different sanding cylinders for the drums. The coarser one worked best on my older dog who has thick, hard nails.
The finer ones (middle grit) worked better on my puppy who has the softer nails.

A touch and go technique worked better than continuous dremeling. Continuous was harder to control the position of the dremel, and got hot quickly (I could tell by the smell). 

Small, light, repeated touches allowed for more control. 

I'm sure I'll have found more tricks as I do more nails!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

Mine came with the medium grit, but I prefer the coarse grit sanding bands. You only hold it to each nail for a few seconds, which will prevent the heat build up. I make two or three passes across each paw before moving onto the next paw. Mine only has two speeds, and I use the high, which is about 10,000 rpms. The low speed is 5000 rpms, which takes forever. For an industrial Dremel you'd probably want to go at about 1/3 speed as it's my understanding they go up to 30,000 rpms.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

Glad you've found an easy way to cut your pups nails









And I'm glad you shared too! My girl doesn't mind being prodded and poked in the least







But when it came time to have her nails cut, she hated it!!! I've tried since and I still can't do them. I keep trying to do it while she sleeps but she always wakes up. I'm definately going to have to try the dremel!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

I started with the cordless, but the battery lasted only about a year or so. I have since adapted to using the corded and will continue with that.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

You just sold me! Think I'll get one so we can do Katie's nails and also get the pup used to it early on. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Randall (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

You can also check out the oster brand that Dr Foster Smith has.
At first my boy did not like the noise and was a little jumpy and I thought I would have to send it back and then all of sudden he has accepted it and it is much easier than have to chop them off.
I really love it, I paid $49.99 and got it in 3 days..


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: UNBELIEVABLE!!!! DREMEL for nails: I'm a conve*

I just bought mine at Lowe's (Dremel Brand) and I paid 40 bucks ,it's cordless came with a nice sturdy carrying case, charger and lots of samples and accessories.It has two speeds.Speed 1 ( 10,000 RPM) speed 2(20,000 RPM)this should be perfect for all of my dogs.They do have faster heavy duty ones as well but I think this is just what is needed.The case is very handy and easy to take with you and everything fits with plenty of room.


----------

